# The Carnage Thread:  Oct 30 2011 Storm



## billski (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mine


----------



## billski (Oct 31, 2011)

All the big branches crashed down all around us and the swing is still standing on the truncated branch!

I offered the DPW guy free firewood if he wanted it.  Well, he said he's been without heat for two days.  He came back today after work with a chain saw and took some of the biggest stuff.  It filled his truck.

School is canceled again on Tuesday as they use the building as a shelter.  Halloween was canceled.  I may have to go into the office Tuesday - they got power back.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2011)

We got hit hard down here.  This hit us way worse than Irene.

Most of my part of the state was without power Sunday, and buried under 20" of heavy snow.  Little to no cell service either.  Lots and lots of limbs down, power lines down, and roads impassable.

They got power restored to part of town restored yesterday morning and the lines at the gas stations in that part of town were staggering.  Police officers were needed to direct traffic.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2011)

We lost a tree in our front yard and a lot of branches off Maple trees in the back. Our power never went out; we're bayond lucky.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 2, 2011)

Power finally back on here but no internet (hopping between wifi spots).  I'll post some pics soon.  Sorry I couldn't help out much during the runup to this storm--just too busy with things, but I'll be back up with you all soon.  Good luck to all with cleanup efforts!  

-WC


----------

